# Do you really poop on the delivery table?



## J_Lynn

I mean, really? I keep hearing these stories that you push and push and everything will come out - and you can even poop on your doctor!! Really?? That is freaking me out!!!


----------



## JessPape

Some women do, and most of the time the doctor shrugs it off, and cleans it up. Its natural park, when you push you use the same muscles. It happens.


----------



## girlnboots

Plus, as your baby moves down, sometimes it squeezes out just from the pressure alone. 

I'd be happy to poop considering how constipated I've been the past 8 months.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I did - twice! The nurse just wrapped the little pad that was under me in a ball, and tossed it in the trash each time and said she's seen it a million times before. At that point I didn't care, I just wanted my daughter out! Considering everything that comes out of your body during labor, it's really not that worse thing to happen. :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh my goodness. That is now my #1 thing to freak out over. Ugh. Do they clean you off or anything after at least??


----------



## beetroot

First time I pooped in the birthing pool, and didn't realise. It was discreetly scooped out. Second time, I pooped into the midwives hand because she insisted on examining me when i til her I was pushing :haha:
Believe me, you won't care at the time! :winkwink:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

IF you do poop, you really won't care at all.

they HAVE seen it all.

and they won't even SAY anything to you...for fear that you will stop pushing or that you will tense up and stop the laboring/pushing process. because it's not a big deal :) they will wipe you up, yes, and you may not even know you pooped/that they cleaned you.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My MW said 1/4 women poop during delivery. I did with my 2nd, in the birthing pool. I didn't know until my DH notified me that my little poo was still floating around in there while I was delivering the placenta :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I didn't with dd. The only reason I know I'd cause she was back to back and I kept crying 'poo feeling'every time I had a contraction, at the end the mw laughed and said btw no you didn't poo! Lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh man, I swear the things we do for a baby ......................... lol


----------



## Lashes85

Hahaha, its totally natural. I did with my second baby but honestly at the time you don't care. Its not a lot anyway. Xx


----------



## MindUtopia

You can, yes, as you're using basically the same muscles. But not everyone does. I didn't. I had a home birth so had her on my bedroom floor and there was no poop. But I did have a pretty good clear out (diarrhea) about 10 hours before as labour was starting, so I'm sure that helped. 

But don't worry about it. You won't care and nor will you're doctor or midwife. It's not the weirdest or grossest thing they've seen and it happens all the time, so they aren't bothered at all.


----------



## krysb

If you've been eating during labor it's likely. I did. MW was discreet about quickly cleaning it (I was squatting in a bathroom while giving birth.) I said something about it and she remarked that it's how I know I'm pushing right! Haha.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I did ! no fuss it was cleared away quickly x


----------



## BubsMom17

I didn't, but frankly, I'm surprised I didn't. Really felt like I was gonna.... BUt yeah, at that point, you really do not care! I wasn't gonna stop pushing just for some poo! LOL!


----------



## bassdesire

Yeah I think everyone I know has. No biggie. Third time for me so I'm like whatEVER lol!!!

Don't worry about it!!


----------



## zanDark

Here they give you something to clear out once you're admitted to the hospital :wacko: I'm not sure which scenario freaks me out more!


----------



## Expecting1

I was actually glad that I did :rofl: after 2 hours (into what ended up being 3h28m) of pushing I was happy to get SOMETHING out of me hahahaha!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

yes apparently 80% of women do, that's what my midwife told me. It makes sense because of the way women push baby out. I was freaked out like you before I gave birth about the poop thing. But during labour I didn't care to know or even notice. Doctors/midwives don't care and you won't either.

Bet you will read post after you give birth and laugh at your fear because you will know then that it was insignificant. It may seem gross now but there are more things to worry about once baby is born, good luck :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I pooed for two of three labours. You really won't care in that situation and the midwives and doctors have seen it all before, it's nothing new to them so try not to worry about it :)


----------



## Disneygrl

I peed and poo'd! I went all natural so I could feel everything. The drs and nurses didn't care and to be honest, neither did I. I would have pooped in their faces if it meant the pain and pushing would be over!


----------



## mara16jade

Of my two good friends: one did and one didn't. 

Even before we were TTC, poo'ing in front of the doctors/nurses/husband scared the living daylights out of me - so I feel you on this one! No one should ever see you poo!! :rofl:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I didn't with my ds but I pooped so much during the labor and I have irritable bowel syndrome so my bowel movements are not a pretty site lol at one point the midwife came to check me and I was on the toilet the poor thing as soon as she came in her face dropped and she looked like she wanted to vomit lol I was glad I did it during because god help her of it came out while I pushing there was a lot. But it is so common to do it while pushing the force on the part of your body is incredible I honestly thought I had but my husband was and yay you didn't poo yourself lol I wouldn't have cared either way though you just want that baby out!


----------



## kaths101

I did with my second, in the water! I knew I was going to as I needed a poo during contractions but I was too scared to go Incase I pushed the baby out in the toilet. 
He was a big boy so he took some pushing! 

I didn't know I did until my OH told me after. He said the midwife fished it out with the net pretty quick, but he said when his head popped out the midwife said to him look there's the head and a little bit of poo floated across. I can actually remember her splashing about At that point! :haha:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Yes some people do but it's totally normal because the baby is pressing down all of that when they are coming down. Honestly though, you are in so much pain during the pushing stage that that will be the very last thing on your mind. I remember being worried about that with my first but the thought never crossed my mind - your whole body and soul is focused on getting the baby out at that point!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

you know it's funny all the people who are scared of pooping during labour are the ones who DON'T have kids yet, hahahaha! I bet ya your mind will change after...

Also, a lot of folks would say they didn't poop but mostly it's coz they had an epidural so they didn't feel it :D


----------



## Cccbb61013

I would have never known I did had I not asked. Way too much pain to feel some poop come out. Honestly, it was the last thing from my mind. I could've cared less! I do kind of wish I didn't ask if I did. I'd rather not know DH & my Mom saw me poop. I could care less about the midwife & the nurse though.


----------



## Misscalais

Some do, some don't. I didn't with either of my labours. My body 'cleaned itself out' 2-3 days prior to labour. So I had no poop to poop lol both of mine were drug free births.


----------



## Srrme

I didn't, but it can happen. There was a tub right beneath me that would have probably caught anything had it happened. :rofl:


----------



## kbwebb

I did!.. three times! First off I weed myself a few times said sorry each time. But when it came to pooping I didn't even care!


----------



## AC1987

I have NO clue if I did or didn't :haha: but it was what kept me insisting my dh stay up by my head LOL!!! I do know I had a HUGE clear out leading up to the days before giving birth so I'm unsure if I had anything in me


----------



## amanda111308

I remember being afraid of pooping during delivery. As soon as my son was born I shot my doctor a look ( he of course knowing my fear because I told him about it at EVERY prenatal appointment lol) and in a serious face and tone and said "doc..." He cut me off and said "no, you didn't have a bowel movement..." I was so relieved haha my husband bust a gut laughing at me as that is what my first question after the birth was... Oh boy...


----------



## Carly.C

I did :blush: but I genuinely didn't care at the time. I had no pain relief so I felt it, my lovely midwife just calmly wiped it away without saying a word. I live in a small town and often see her around, I CRINGE when I think 'I poo'd on her hand' :haha:


----------



## mara16jade

amanda111308 said:


> I remember being afraid of pooping during delivery. As soon as my son was born I shot my doctor a look ( he of course knowing my fear because I told him about it at EVERY prenatal appointment lol) and in a serious face and tone and said "doc..." He cut me off and said "no, you didn't have a bowel movement..." I was so relieved haha my husband bust a gut laughing at me as that is what my first question after the birth was... Oh boy...

LOL :rofl:


----------



## girlnboots

I didn't poop! Yay!  which is surprising because I couldn't feel anything at all.


----------



## Carly.C

I was more worried about farting as I pushed, imagine the force? CRINGE!


----------



## amanda111308

Carly.C said:


> I was more worried about farting as I pushed, imagine the force? CRINGE!

Hahahaha Omgosh I never really thought about farting!! I was just petrified of pooping!! Something I was even more afraid of though was my first poo post Partum... Even that was totally fine, but I remember gripping the rails and remembering the last time I had to push like that... A human came out if me lol


----------



## Avasmyangel

Love this thread lmao!! I didn't poo with DD but I also was allowed an enema the night before my 7am induction thank God! Guess we will see with this baby as I'm in a different state with diff Dr things may be done differently


----------



## Katteh

I did second time around and felt it too, but didn't care! I didn't first time.


----------



## xJessie91x

Storm1jet2 said:


> I didn't with dd. The only reason I know I'd cause she was back to back and I kept crying 'poo feeling'every time I had a contraction, at the end the mw laughed and said btw no you didn't poo! Lol

HAHA! I felt exactly the same! Isnt it the weirdest feeling! I was so convinced I needed to poo! I didn't poo either, even though I actually REALLY would have wanted to at that present time lol!! :haha:

And so that is where the joys of parenthood begin .. 

:rofl:


----------



## XJessicaX

1st baby I was told to push, I had no urge to (she was back to back) and yup, I pooped! Honestly didnt give a flying fuck! I had enough of the whole experience and just wanted it to end! 
2nd baby I had a clear out on the loo (pooping mid contraction SUCKS) and whilst 'pushing' (my body was involuntarily heaving my baby out) and I kept asking if I was pooping and was assured that I hadnt.


----------



## Larkspur

I have no idea if I did or not, but probably! 

As a previous poster said, even if you do, you Will. Not. Care. There is so much going on that whether a bit of poo is making an appearance will seem completely irrelevant compared to just getting the damn baby out!


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

During my first delivery, I defecated all over a pad that was put underneath me ( intended to catch any such occurrence ). It was removed and cleaned up immediately ( in less than 15 seconds ) and I was far too immersed in the delivery taking place out of the other hole to care. The thought had mortified me prior to the reality though.

I didn't have a bowel movement during my second delivery. But it really isn't as bad as it may seem.


----------



## CosplayMummy

I really hope I don't. Me and my partner already have an agreement that if it does happen, we're just never going to speak about it. Not even jokingly. 
I've opened up a lot during pregnancy about bodily functions and how things feel and look, but that if one thing I won't be talking about!


----------



## CatAndCo

Most women do! I was so worried about pooping over the midwife, but when it happens there is nothing you can do about it and they just clean it up and keep on going. It's nothing to be embarrassed about, there use to it :)


----------



## sue_88

I did. 

I hadn't pooped in 24 hours and was probably very backed up (I'm a regular girl!!) and I had back to back labour and butt pressure so was pooping even before I was pushing.

Didn't care though, I was laughing about it LOL


----------



## Perplexed

I think I don't want DH in the delivery room with me for this reason alone!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm even more worried about pooping now and this is my second pregnancy. 

I didn't with my first, but after having him i suffered with ibs. Now i'm petrified that i will poop during labor or delivery. Like i have this terrible thought that i will just poop over everyone and it wont be solid :blush: seriously, how terrifying would that be! I know in my head i am sure im exaggerating. But still, CRINGE!


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

brandonsgirl said:


> I'm even more worried about pooping now and this is my second pregnancy.
> 
> I didn't with my first, but after having him i suffered with ibs. Now i'm petrified that i will poop during labor or delivery. Like i have this terrible thought that i will just poop over everyone and it wont be solid :blush: seriously, how terrifying would that be! I know in my head i am sure im exaggerating. But still, CRINGE!

Haha, well, if that does happen, at least others can share in the sorrows of labor <3 --- heyyyy, they'd still be getting off easier than you'll be :laugh2:


----------



## brandonsgirl

:ignore: I shall pretend I didnt hear that! It does not happen, it does not happen :haha:


----------



## Jonesy25

I pooped lol...I said to my OH 'oops i think i pooed' and he said yeah u have and changed the matt i had underneath me :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

To be fair, I think I would be more worried about OH seeing me poop then the MW. They see it all the time and know how to deal with it discreetly. My OH however should NEVER see me poop! lol. The delivery mw I wont necessarily need to see again, my OH on the other hand I would see all the time. 

I do remember with my son though during most the later stages of labor I was telling everyone 'i'm going to poop on you :blush:' Coz it felt like I had to so much lol


----------



## dan-o

If I did it was only a nugget lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I worried about this sooo much when I was pregnant but it's so likely you won't know, I have no idea whether I did or not and OH claims he didn't have a clear enough view to know either (emergency forceps delivery in theatre). At the time you won't care. Also, I've been told that although most women do it's not actually like when you go to the toilet.. it's usually just a really small tiny amount that can be dabbed away and not noticed. xx


----------



## monkee12

I did with my first x


----------



## J22

I didn't, but honesty, it wouldn't have bothered me if I had! You're so immersed in the whole labour by that point, and you've been seen "down below" by that many people at that point, you really couldn't care less! Half way through pushing I realised I was actually completely naked and I didn't give two hoots! Even after labour when you're bleeding and the gyno comes to check you out it doesn't matter...it's all part and parcel of giving birth and they see it every day x


----------



## ilovemyhubby

yes. probably will.. and nobody will care.. my hubby said he didnt notice.. but i asked my midwife and she told me i did... i did fart right in the OBs face too.. and than apologized and laughed really hard at her about it... so if i was you i wouldnt worry about it...theres lots of mess and fluid and whatnot going on and usually the nurses scoop it away before anyone even notices...


----------



## brandonsgirl

:shock: now I have to worry about farting too?! Oh the glamorous parts of labor :dohh:


----------



## ilovemyhubby

oh it was hilarious... the highlight of my labor really...you will be in so much pain that seriously. it wont matter.
just wait till a few weeks later and your husband is helping you apply hemmeroid cream =) good times...


----------



## Aphrodite

I did with both but didnt even know Id done it! DH kindly told me lol. Trust me this is the last thing youll be bothered about when your in labour!


----------



## pola17

Almost everyone I know, pooped while giving birth! It´s normal, doctors are used to this, and you don´t even notice!

I didn´t, as they performed me an enema! :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

ilovemyhubby said:


> oh it was hilarious... the highlight of my labor really...you will be in so much pain that seriously. it wont matter.
> just wait till a few weeks later and your husband is helping you apply hemmeroid cream =) good times...

LOL. Sounds like you had a good mw that dealt with it well though. If that happened to me, I would be so embarrassed! And if the mw didn't take it well, it would make me feel 100 times worse lol.


----------



## pola17

Oh my! Hemorrhoid cream! Good old buddy! :p


----------



## Srrme

I didn't, but if I had I would have been mortified! :rofl: I know a lot of women say you won't care, but... I would have. I would have cared only because I did not want my husband seeing that (I wouldn't have cared if the hospital staff saw it because obviously they're used to it). :lol:


----------



## ilovemyhubby

midwives have seen a LOT of poop.. and my husband has seen my poop before too... there are more important things to worry about in life... 

pola: haha i have the best husband ever... he takes really good care of me..=D


----------



## pola17

ilovemyhubby said:


> midwives have seen a LOT of poop.. and my husband has seen my poop before too... there are more important things to worry about in life...
> 
> pola: haha i have the best husband ever... he takes really good care of me..=D

your nickname says it all! :haha: :cloud9: Hubbies kick asses!

NOW... I didn´t poop, but my husband stared down there the whole time! When they were checking how much I was dilating (I was leaking because my waters broke!), when my son was born, when they peformed the episiotomy, when they got me stitches, the next days when the OB/GYN checked on my bleeding... :dohh: THAT was very, very embarassing!

NOW.. if I would have pooped, I wouldn´t have cared... I was grabbing the nurses, my husband, the OB/GYN and I was saying there won´t be any baby without an epidural.. the pain makes you forget EVERYTHING! :haha:

oh... good times! :haha:


----------



## roomaloo

I wailed 'oh no I'm going to poooooooooooooooo' but it was only small. Lol. And yes my hubby saw as I was squatting in the living room!!


----------



## pola17

But you know what´s funny??
When pushing contractions start once you´re fully dilated, it feels like you´re going to poo, and once the baby comes out, you feel the same satisfaction as when you have big poo! :haha:

It´s a nice feeling of relief! :haha:


----------



## ilovemyhubby

roomaloo: hahhaha! that is awesomeness...marriage is a beautiful thing =)

pola: giving birth was pretty much excactly like pushing the biggest poo ever... you are so right... the cervix is a sphinctor muscle just like your butt. so i guess that makes sense that it feels similar... ohh good times..


----------



## CosplayMummy

Yes, you do. I did in the birthing pool and wasn't as embarrassed as I thought I would be. Trying to push down a 9lbs 1oz baby took my mind off that. Though I knew it was coming, and my mum was like it's just the baby. No, I was right.


----------



## mum2liam

I don't think I did with my first 2 boys, but sure as hell did with my third,
I cant say I didn't care, because I did, I was mortified, I had a thrombosed pile also, so it must not have looked pleasant down there at all, my hubbie also witnessed it all, lol.
I hope I don't do it again this time, but if I do, so be it, not likely to see these people again in my life, and hubbie, well, just as well he loves me heehee
as they say, you leave your dignity at the door and pick it up on your way out lol.


----------



## CosplayMummy

I remember my midwife saying she gets a little excited when there's a bit of poo. It means you're doing it right!


----------



## Attalu

I pooped :dohh:
I can't say I cared much to be honest. I did spend almost the entire pushing stage warning them it would happen though, I think I had a little much gas & air. I had no idea it had actually happened though, for some reason I felt the need to ask OH who was a little too honest!


----------



## Charlee

I did, Lo was back to back, I had been induced with a failed epidural and no pain relief. It was my biggest fear and I kept crying about it in labour and at the end I just didn't care :L


----------



## Perplexed

I was so so scared of this. I didn't want DH to be in the room purely for this reason but at the same time I didn't want to prevent him from being there at the birth of our child so I never brought it up and left the choice up to him (without talking about the poop thing lol).

I think I pooped at least 3 times (although I hadn't eaten for at least 12 hrs+ lol!). Two of those times I actually felt it. And I was actually working AGAINST my body because I felt like I needed to take a poo. Then I actually said to the midwife "I feel I need to go to the bathroom..." and she said "go for it, it'll get better then" :blush: and that's when I actually figured out how to push...and baby was out not 10-15 mins later... :blush: :blush: :blush: and that's after they had discussed the possibility of vacuum at some point since I just "couldn't" push! If only I'd known! I'd have been trying to poop from the very beginning!

And DH, lol, poor DH! Later that day he said to me, "i didn't know that could happen," and I said, "er, yeah, I wasn't sure either," :blush: :haha: and that was the end of it :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Perplexed said:


> I was so so scared of this. I didn't want DH to be in the room purely for this reason but at the same time I didn't want to prevent him from being there at the birth of our child so I never brought it up and left the choice up to him (without talking about the poop thing lol).
> 
> I think I pooped at least 3 times (although I hadn't eaten for at least 12 hrs+ lol!). Two of those times I actually felt it. And I was actually working AGAINST my body because I felt like I needed to take a poo. Then I actually said to the midwife "I feel I need to go to the bathroom..." and she said "go for it, it'll get better then" :blush: and that's when I actually figured out how to push...and baby was out not 10-15 mins later... :blush: :blush: :blush: and that's after they had discussed the possibility of vacuum at some point since I just "couldn't" push! If only I'd known! I'd have been trying to poop from the very beginning!
> 
> And DH, lol, poor DH! Later that day he said to me, "i didn't know that could happen," and I said, "er, yeah, I wasn't sure either," :blush: :haha: and that was the end of it :haha:

haha I was the opposite, whenever labour/birth discussion came up when i was preganant i'd always be like 'you do know i'll probably poo? most people poo! it's all part of childbirth!' again and again, i just wanted to make sure if it did happen he would be totally expecting it, not even shocked and know that it happens to lots of people xx


----------



## Perplexed

tinkerbelle93 said:


> haha I was the opposite, whenever labour/birth discussion came up when i was preganant i'd always be like 'you do know i'll probably poo? most people poo! it's all part of childbirth!' again and again, i just wanted to make sure if it did happen he would be totally expecting it, not even shocked and know that it happens to lots of people xx

That is a much better approach than mine. :haha: Wish I was brave enough! At least DH knows for next time...if there'll be one.


----------



## Sharkey

I pooped quite a bit with DD, hadn't pooped In days so there was a lot of It  In the midst of G&A I shouted & laughed " I think Ive just had an accident you know"....... To this day OH & I have a giggle about It as I was dreading the poop bit ;-)


----------



## momma 2 be

I've heard that some do and some don't. Hopefully I am one of them that don't :)


----------



## LockandKey

I did while pushing with my son and I didn't even care. While you are in the middle of pushing for your life to get that baby out, the fear of going #2 and being embarrassed about it is the last thing on your mind, and you have to figure, the delivery nurses, and doctors/midwives who've been there a while probably see it on a daily basis.


----------



## sasha2014

I did and as they say...shit happens!! :haha:
All i was focused on at the time was getting my baby out, a bit of poo was neither here nor there.
You'll have a LOT more poo to deal with once the baby is out I can tell you THAT for a FACT!!


----------



## pola17

Lol Sasha! Post partum pooping is the worst! :nope:


----------



## bloodorange

I watch this show "One born every minute" on youtube, it shows how things happen every day at a midwifery center in the UK. They really have seen everything... Most women start out puking and some of them have diarrhea, there was one lady who literally pooped herself in the very beginning of her labor, they just told her "you know sweetie you leave your dignity at the door when you come in and you pick it up when you go home with your baby" They're used to seeing all kinds of bodily fluids. 
Another MW said as your baby comes down it's like squeezing a tube of toothpaste. Everything comes that's in the way.


----------



## brandonsgirl

That's terrified me ^^^ lol. Like a serious fear of that happening now :/


----------



## ClairAye

I swear I did with my first but I don't know, with my second I was saying 'Ohh god I'm going to poo, I know it!!' because baby's head coming down really does feel like going for a huge poo, but I didn't :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

^^ That's what I kept saying lol. 'oh no, i'm going to pooh on you' As far as i'm aware, I didn't. Really hope I don't this time either.


----------



## CatAndCo

It happens all the time! I was horrified at the idea of pooping with DD, but when it happened there was much I could do about it apart from apologise which made my MW laugh. I think most women poop whilst pushing, it's normal :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

I haven't given birth myself but I was there when my sister gave birth to my nephew 9 years ago, (so amazing!!!!). When she started to push she pooped a little bit but she was lying on a pile of chux pads (blue absorbant pads) and as quick as it happened the nurse folded the one on top over with a quick wipe and it was gone and didn't happen again throughout the labour. No big deal....really. I promise, seeing it first hand. Birth is amazing and beautiful and you don't need to be worried about poop. :hugs:


----------



## kimmyttcno3

I didn't with my first but with my second i was so focused on not pooing, I kept asking if I had and they told me I hadn't. Further into pushing I was sure I could smell poo and they kept reassuring me I hadn't. Went for a wee after having her and wiped and guess what. ...loads of poo lol. I was mortified lol xx


----------



## Pink Sugar

I did with my first :blush: but not the last four, but post pooping is absolutely the worst i fear that more than labor every time :nope:


----------

